# LH & FSH



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi guys

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong place..

I had some blood tests for TSH, FSH, & LH.. The doc took the bloods on CD 14

I called up for results today and the receptionist said they all came back as normal..
I'm sooo confused as I thought these tests had to be done on day 3 or 4 of your cycle??

My FSH was 5.6 and my LH was 7.7... Any idea what this means

Xxx


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

You are right the FSH and LH have to be redone at day 1-2-3 of your cycle as day 14 they do not have much relevance as you might be ovulating. Look up hormones charts through the woman's cycle on the web!


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in to also say that it's at the start of your natural cycle when these hormone levels can be of use for planning fertility treatment.

That your doctor doesn't know this is cause for concern. If it were me, I'd find another doctor...one who knows about fertility specifically. (Sorry to be so blunt! Am sharing this view because if there are problems to overcome, it's best to start tackling them sooner rather than later, with every month potentially counting!)


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I had the blood tests abroad, on day 4, however in the UK I needed to have them done again, to be referred. 
The letter from hospital stated to have FSH/LH on day 1-4, I then need to have more bloods on day 21, it does say that if you have irregular periods then the bloods on day 21 can be done at anytime.


----------

